# 90-day Reporting



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

Does any one know if the "90-day reporting" for Non-Immigrant Visa to the Immigration Department (Chiang Mai) can be done before the scheduled date? Can it be done ahead, say, just a day or two? I'd rather report in early than late......

I will be overseas when I am scheduled for the next 90-day reporting. The question was presented to the immigration officer earlier this week but without any straight answer from anyone there..... 

I would not want to go through the whole application process for the one year visa all over again if the reporting date was missed. 

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks,


----------

